# unusual betta



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Was at petco tonight and saw this unusual colored deltatail, I thought he was so pretty. He loves posing for the camera.*








































Now I need some help with a name, please help:redyay:


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Gotta love a marble! I think my favorite betta coloration would have to be marbles.
As for the name...Smudge? I'm not that good at naming them, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Smudge! Thats a very unique name. lol


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww, lovely new guy! Terrible at names though--sorry. lol


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

wow he's beautiful!! O.O it looks like he has some feathers lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Love his coloring!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Woowowww what an amazing coloration! and fantastic finnage!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, how lovely! He looks a lot like my DT!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

OY! marbles are my weakness! ohhh man, what a beauty. smudge is a cute name too


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I like smudge


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! He does look like he has feathers.lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

smudge


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Elaina said:


> Gotta love a marble! I think my favorite betta coloration would have to be marbles.
> As for the name...Smudge? I'm not that good at naming them, lol.


OMG I was just going to say Smudge. It must be karma LOL.

CindyLou - he's awesome. I would NOT have been able to pass him up.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Smudge it is, he does look nlike he has feathers. I noticed that when I was downloading my pics., and no, I could not pass him up. lol Thanks for the name I love it.:welldone:*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY for Smudge!! lol!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

he is beautiful! what a cool looking guy. just curious - it seems like marbles are really popular - why? i would think their uneven colorings would be a disadvantage? thanks for educating me ... trying to get used to all the colors/tails/combos etc.! Thank you!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> he is beautiful! what a cool looking guy. just curious - it seems like marbles are really popular - why? i would think their uneven colorings would be a disadvantage? thanks for educating me ... trying to get used to all the colors/tails/combos etc.! Thank you![/quo
> YOUR WELCOME, I THOUGHT HE WAS JUST UNUSUAL BUT I GUESS NOT. ANYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW I DON'T MIND ANSWERING IF I KNOW.:redyay:


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

i think his colors are unusual and very pretty... i just didn't know if there was any significance to marbles? i heard some people mentioning that their marbles may change color? does this happen often with them?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've heard that they can keep changing colors. I have a marble DT and he was pinkish and a little blue and after a couple months his fins are completely turquoise and he doesn't have any pink on him. That's why I called him Picasso, because he had different colors. I don't think they're very common, at least not in my state.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had one female who was almost white when I got her, then she turned pink!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I want!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*I'm really not partial to marbles but this one really caught my eye.:shock:*


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Smudge is great! I also like Rorschach, as in the ink blot test.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd have named him Quill. His fins look like feathers and his marble looks like ink.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Colours and patterns of marbles can change. I saw one on another forum where for over a year the colours and where the colours were located just kept changing!

He is a cutie!


----------



## ledosholas (Jan 17, 2010)

just so you have a different name to consider he does look like he has feathers so you could name him after that like feather,or an angel name or something.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh I think he's related to my delta ;-) lol they look similar except yours has about twice as much color. So cool!


----------

